# PRICELESS PICS?



## Redfoot NERD

When I disturbed my mouse this morning it woke up and the 'screen-saver' started to scroll and one of my favorites showed. A brainstorm -_ bare with me they don't occur often_ - *"Let's see EVERYBODY'S Priceless Pics"!*

A brief history would be good.. anything from torts.. to cars.. to kids.. to vacation.. to flowers.. to self or friends/family.. scenery and especially MACRO shots - the list goes on and on............... those pics that just happen while burning up batteries or by choice - we all have ONE ( or 2 or a few! ) 

Not long after my redfoots started to making eggs this happened in late '05 .. my first SONY "point&shoot" - P52 - Carl Z lens - 3.2 mp - _totally_ clueless!







You know I have a few.. what about YOU? Let's see them EVERYBODY.. they're 'priceless' to you.. share them with us?

NERD


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a 65lb female Manouria emys phayrei and a 10 year old intergrade phayrei/emys. This was the first year of his reaching sexual maturity. I actually raised this one from an egg and sold him as a hatchling to someone here in town. She only fed him romaine lettuce. When she got a divorce and had to move into an apartment, she gave him back to me. 

I've titled the picture "Big Ideas."






Oh...and...this is NOT a posed photo. He did this all on his own.


----------



## Jessicap

This is my bulldog, Pudge. He was taking a nap in my little Shichon's bed. He is just so cute when he is sleeping... which is most of the time.. lol


----------



## GBtortoises

The wife's baby-Bella. The real babies are growing up and leaving so she had to have someone else to talk to besides me! Notice the look in her eyes that say: "Ha-ha sucker I'm sleeping between you and mom"!


----------



## terryo

I have so many pictures that are my favorites, I could never pick one. Although I love the MACRO shots, I really love to see the whole picture much better than a close up. I'm not too good at macro either. Here's a few of my favorites. I hope no one gets bored with these...they're like home movies, and you know how that goes.
My dogs:
















Visiting my son his first year in college






my fish










And here's one for you NERD...dragon flies are by favorite thing


----------



## yagyujubei

I brought a bag of hay into the house, and two of my cats promptly clained it as their bed. Sikozu on left, father Jubei on the right.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Jessicap said:


> This is my bulldog, Pudge. He was taking a nap in my little Shichon's bed. He is just so cute when he is sleeping... which is most of the time.. lol



They know how to relax for sure!

Last *August* someone sent me this pic of their "HOTDOG" -

V

V

V

V

V

V

V

V

V


----------



## Marty333

My cat sugar looking not so lovely 




And a flower picture I fancy


----------



## Tom

How cool will these pics be in 10 or 15 years when Tuck is 100 pounds and Ava is a teenager? Definitely priceless.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

After dem groceries -






... how many are in there?


SONshine.. after lunch -






NERD


----------



## Marty333




----------



## Paige Lewis

This is Kenya, she is a rescue dog from Spain, she can be a little menace but she has her cute moments too.


----------



## Nay

These are a few of my priceless pics!!! I still cannot get them on directly. Is there any other resizer besides Photobucket? I am filled up on that one, and I can't get a direct link with picasa..
Thanks

Ajax in the sink

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_aKJO_znVg-4/TUSFJpaABYI/AAAAAAAAAX4/ztdY0qDXosU/s640/misc 148.jpg


A few of the dogs.The lab Blue was hooked up to IV fluids for lyme disease that went to his kidneys, the others decided to keep him company. Happy to report he is 2 years over his expected death!!!
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_aKJO_znVg-4/TUSFJDvKCYI/AAAAAAAAAXw/g-500EsyrZM/s640/misc newer pics 017.jpg

Albert, our house bunny,I just love this shot!!

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_aKJO_znVg-4/TUSFIlz84bI/AAAAAAAAAXs/t0DNZF-bouU/s640/DSC04807.JPG

And Albert and his favorite dog. He will let this dog clean him for hours!!
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_aKJO_znVg-4/TUSFJRA_dmI/AAAAAAAAAX0/oM7z4U8FEHs/s640/ajax dillon 047.jpg


----------



## Marty333

Nay I use picasa and it works for me


----------



## bllauben

I cannot find the correct photos on my computer. but I have several:

The boyfriend and my 8 year old Mooch
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6208350&l=80970959c0&id=662244295
This one is my dog's last photo before she passed away. October 12, 2008, around Noon. She passed away October 14 around 2:30pm. Best dog I've ever had!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6208301&l=bc7272e789&id=662244295

I love comparing Patches from kitten until now. Some things never change:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6211338&l=000ccf7f1f&id=662244295

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5738176&l=375cd00bef&id=662244295

Sonya trying prickley pear fruit:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5738184&l=dea234533a&id=662244295

Boris and Patches: Buddies
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5738053&l=c4036097a7&id=662244295

This is Nina (then Pico) on her first night of her new life:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5947219&l=ccbac21a09&id=662244295


----------



## Nay

Ok Marty, can you try and walk me through it? Maybe if I could get a picture tutorial!!???
Kristina has tried, but honestly she said to click on the img. code and I can't find it!!
I bring the picture up and right click on it. the options are just like this:

view image
copy image
copy image location (which is what I use)
_______________________
save image As
send image
set as Desktop background
Block images from lh5.ggpht.com
view image info

Is this what you get? Or can I get it from another location, I would be greatly indebted if you can help. It bugs me!!!
Sorry to go OT here, feel free to move it, moderators!!

Thanks Nay


----------



## terryo

A few more:
Miss October 2010 at TT.





My Christmas card one year...my son wanted to wear his Halloween costume with our squirrel monkey.




another one





My butterfly bush










And here's a photo contest winner on another forum





Another contest winner two years later the same E Painted Turtle


----------



## Jessicap

LOL... Terry I love the last one with his legs all stretched out in back.. too funny. I love your monkey too - do you still have it, not sure how long they live and I am assuming this was an older picture since I thought your youngest son was going off to college.


----------



## Marty333

Nay you right click on the picture you want and then click copy image URL. Then you past that into the picture box on here


----------



## Tom

Nay, Lots of us use http://tinypic.com/

Its really easy. No account. No limits. No personal info. Just pop up the site and use it for free. It automatically resizes and everything. Just upload your photo and when its done it shows several "codes" next to the pic. I just click then IMG code, then click copy, then click back to the window with my forum post and click paste. Really easy and works like a charm.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

TerryO what's this nonsense about you not able to take a good pic? -







The above is the BEST pic you have ever posted.. composition.. color coordination.. clarity!

From Cypress Gardens, SC - Butterfly House -











And out in the 'lagoon' -
















And from the 'trail'.. what all do you see out there?






Orange is not my favorite color.. but liked this _texture_ -






http://www.cypressgardens.info/

NERD


----------



## Nay

Ok maybe I FOUND it!!!! It is not next the picture and won't let me highlight it, so that confused me. But MANY thanks you guys!!! Nay


----------



## LRBailey

I have thousands of photos..all priceless to me. I'll just share a few here for now.

First is Max, an old boy that passed in 2006. He was a rescue found on the roadside at deaths door. Max was deaf, malnurished, dehydrated, had pneumonia, an d mass cell tumors. The vet said he wouldn't make it but a couple days. I had him for 4 1/2 more years  I call this image 'Flat Max' 







This next one is an all time favorite of mine since it netted me a big check from Avanti Press for letting them use it for their greeting cards and stuff they sell. Note, this is the original, not the one you see in the store that they editied. It is of Napoleon and Beanie.






Third, Penelope - another rescue I adopted. She came to rescue from a puppymill, one eye missing, and in need of extensive surgery on both back legs. She was 2 1/2 at the time. Over the next couple years she had her leg surgeries and had to lose the remaining eye that she really coudn't see out of anyhow, but we could never get the pressures down in and it was painful to her.






Fourth - we cannot leave out my mini schnauzer dude, Waldo. He's a riot - so different of a personality from the pugs.






Fifth one - Chewy also was a rescue. He came to me after being taken away from a pit bull fighter who was using him as a bait dog. When I got Chewy he had wounds along his sides, hip, and feet. He had a collapsing trachea from being suspended in the air from his harness. Chewy lived a good long life, but passed a few months ago in his sleep.






and final for now is Soup - the tort I had in Alaska. I adopted him out to a good family since I was driving back during fall and was worried already about the van even making the 7 day drive. I was afraid the cold night temps and stress would kill him. I dearly miss him though. He had the greatest personality.


----------



## Nay

Oh Linda, 
Pugs are the greatest!! We had one that also came with a few issues also, but never did they ever get him down. He got diabetes and that in turn gave him glaucoma, which resulted in him losing both eyes, one at a time. He used the pet door till the day he died,at 15. I stuck with Pekes but some day may end up with another pug. Thanks for those pics!!
Nay


----------



## terryo

Linda, you pictures are REALLY priceless, and some of the stories that went with them made me cry. Beautiful!!


----------



## pugsandkids

Linda! You've got to check out www.pugauthority.com, we are heavy into rescue and you'll find lots of kindred souls! I love flat Max.


----------



## Tom

LR, can you tell me where to find Chewy's former "owner"? I need a "bait" human for my malinois to practice on.

You've got lots of good karma coming your way.

BTW, you know you had turtle not a tort, right?


----------



## ChiKat

Tom said:


> LR, can you tell me where to find Chewy's former "owner"? I need a "bait" human for my malinois to practice on.
> 
> You've got lots of good karma coming your way.



^This! UGH I can't believe how cruel some people are 
I plan on rescuing in the future.

LR Bailey I think I've seen that funny pug picture before! Your little ones are famous  How cool!

Terry- I LOVE dragonflies  Cool pics.

Some of my favorite pictures of my dog, Carl. He is quite the character. I have shared some of these pictures on here before.


























He thinks he's a person 







Pictures from when I went to Costa Rica last summer:

Zip-lining in the rainforest...pretty awesome


----------



## ChiKat

My mom took this picture of my brother in Michigan


----------



## terryo

Katie your pictures are unbelievable. I love the "Carl" pictures. He is adorable. And you Zip-lining in the rainforest...Wow. But that picture of your brother in Michigan .....I'm speechless. It's almost spiritual with that rainbow. I love looking at pictures, and I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*WOW Katie - ROOTS AND RAINBOWS!!!* - PRICELESS PICS...

O.K. you got me diggin' a little deeper now - [ TerryO posted while I was diggin' ] -

lil' hopper -











I was out in the redfoot enclosure and saw him on a Rose of Sharon leaf... and he walked right over onto my finger.. and posed for me!






Are these ( above & below ) what they call MACRO.. a photo-grabber?!











How's this for macro? -






Technology?.. and that was a few years back...

NERD


----------



## Kristina

This is one of my favorite pictures ever - my daughter Katie at about two and a half, being her typical ham-bone self 






Butterflies in the horse pasture











Ducklings






My Roadrunner - she was the most awesome little hen ever. She raised 4 broods that particular year. She always came running when I called her, and let me carry her around and pet her. Such a sweetheart.






My husband yelled at me big time for taking this picture. I happen to be allergic to bees 






More flowers
















And last but not least, Patches, my blind mare. This view was the field on my 40 acre farm that I lost two years ago. We were renting to own, and the landlord was taking our money and not paying the mortgage. The house was foreclosed out from under us. Patches went to a "retirement" home with other blind/deaf horses. She has since passed away, so this picture is special to me for more than one reason.


----------



## ChiKat

Terry K- WOW!!! What kind of camera do you have?! That is insane.
Kyryah your daughter is adorable  (Girls with that name are usually pretty cute )
The picture of Patches belongs in a magazine!


----------



## Marty333

ChiKat said:


> Terry K- WOW!!! What kind of camera do you have?! That is insane.
> Kyryah your daughter is adorable  (*Girls with that name are usually pretty cute *)
> The picture of Patches belongs in a magazine!



I wonder why? LOL


----------



## terryo

Kristina your pictures are beautiful! OK NERD, now ya just showing off!! Wow!


----------



## Fernando




----------



## zoogrl

Here is a pic of my boxer, Harley. She died a year ago this month but was one of the craziest dogs I've ever had! She had an allergic reaction to her allergy injection & this pic cracks me up everytime I see it! 



[/img]

Here's Harley & my lab Jake playing in the snow last year, I just love her face!



[/img]

This is a couple of shots of me playing with the new camera 



[/img]



[/img]

And my fav pic of Betty!



[/img]

I took this pic today of my new female ball, she's so fun!



[/img]

I know its a lot of pics! But hope you enjoy


----------



## artemiss

Finally got around to taking some decent pics of my new tort Nero, with alot of helpful guidance from RedfootNERD, here he is. 


















Hope this works, first time using photobucket here.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Outstanding pictures, so clear.


----------



## shellysmom




----------

